# Edge networking not working



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

I have been trying to use edge but it keeps saying not connected . The E is showing


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

croatsensation said:


> I have been trying to use edge but it keeps saying not connected . The E is showing


Tap Settings, tap General, tap Network, tap EDGE..

Enter the following information:

*Rogers*
APN: internet.com
Primary gateway IP: 172.25.0.107
Username: wapuser1
Password: wap

*Fido*
APN: wap.fido.ca
Username: fido
Password: fido
Primary gateway IP: 205.151.11.11
Port: 8080


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

HowEver said:


> G42G6 forgot this important step:
> 
> 1. Start web browser.
> 2. Sign on to online banking "payments."
> ...


That's for damn sure. I cleared all my settings and even called Fido/Rogers to disable Edge from being accessed on my account - I'm not paying their bat**** f'n loco rates.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you it is working fine. I am very aware of the cost of this thing. I will only use during emergency times.  I also find that rogers in certain areas cuts out a bit easier in the iphone then my other phone. Could be my imagination but not sure. But overall loved the phone part now as i was using all the other parts. I found a good guy in Mississauga who does the hardware hack for $100 bucks . Only a small scratch on my iphone barerly noticable. I could no longer wait for that fiasco iphonesimfree. Paypal has just told all the resellers they have to return the money as they have no real product. What a mess.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

croatsensation said:


> Thank you it is working fine. I am very aware of the cost of this thing. I will only use during emergency times.  I also find that rogers in certain areas cuts out a bit easier in the iphone then my other phone. Could be my imagination but not sure. But overall loved the phone part now as i was using all the other parts. I found a good guy in Mississauga who does the hardware hack for $100 bucks . Only a small scratch on my iphone barerly noticable. I could no longer wait for that fiasco iphonesimfree. Paypal has just told all the resellers they have to return the money as they have no real product. What a mess.


I pay $10 for 10MB on Rogers' Mobile internet plan. You can also choose the $5 for 5MB. 10MB is not much but it is so easy to monitor your usage. Settings/Usage/EDGE Network Data - shows you the Sent and Received. Having no data, really limits the iPhone experience. If you just use your Widgets for updates and some Google Maps, it should be ok. Internet surfing is very limited for me on EDGE. Plus, it's pretty slow I find.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I would think google maps is heavy on the data download. I am curious how big an area it downloads in relation to the location you are looking for. It is also possible that it downloads each layer of drill-down detail as well for refresh speed. Next time you look at Google Maps; check your data rate, pull up a location and check your rate again.

Is there a way to check this in Firefox? Safari?


----------



## Gigantor (Sep 11, 2007)

G42G6 said:


> Tap Settings, tap General, tap Network, tap EDGE..
> 
> Enter the following information:
> 
> ...


Hi G42G6,

On my Edge setting tap, it would only let me enter the APN, Username and Password. It would not let me enter the IP and Port info. I have tried puting in both the WAP APN and EDGE APN (internet.fido.ca) settings in. The Edge APN setting will come back with the same error msg (EDGE not activated), and when I use the WAP APN setting, it connects but safari, weather, stocks, maps just keeps on loading with no end results. I have double checked with Fido to make sure my data package is active. Nothing is working.... Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks. :clap:


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

I am having the exact same problem. 

"Could not activate EDGE. You are not subscribed to EDGE"

I called fido and they say I have the data plan and gave me the same internet settings. I don't know more to do.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

HowEver said:


> G42G6 forgot this important step:
> 
> 1. Start web browser.
> 2. Sign on to online banking "payments."
> ...


LOL!


----------



## potato (Sep 12, 2007)

Quick question... A newly unlocked iPhone cannot possibly access EDGE on Fido/Rogers right? One has to actually go in there and type the above in to get it to work?

Just trying not to accidentally get a $500 bill


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

potato said:


> Quick question... A newly unlocked iPhone cannot possibly access EDGE on Fido/Rogers right? One has to actually go in there and type the above in to get it to work?
> 
> Just trying not to accidentally get a $500 bill


Correct.

The default factory settings for EDGE are setup for AT&T.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Edge not working on my iPhone either.

Not  happy.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone come across this? Especially Page 2 and the reference to using a text editor. 

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1232389&page=2&pp=15



> This is all those who has unlocked their iPhone, have an old AT&T sim and no EDGE.
> 
> 1. don't bother looking for than damn EDGE setting. You have to go old school and edit a file.
> 2. ssh into your iphone
> ...


I wonder if it could help us.


----------



## bennymoto (Nov 30, 2004)

I called fido for data plans. This is what they offered:

$12/month 1mb
$20/month 3mb
$40/month 7mb.

The things i put up with for billing by the second...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

interact said:


> I wonder if it could help us.


Good find.

I took a quick look through the preferences.plist file on my iphone. I was hoping there would be unused tags for dns/port ect. All I found are the same values that you enter in via settings. So it does not help us yet.

The problem has to be either 
1) our fido accounts don't have somthing enabled to allow this kind of use of EDGE.
2) fido is using some kind of proxy and the iphone does not have the settings to set that up exposed.

Anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## birdstomach (Sep 13, 2007)

So under Settings->General->Network->EDGE i only have 3 fields i can modify: APN, Username and Password.

Has anyone got their edge to work with Rogers using only these 3 fields?

i have tried internet.com and goam.com for APN and username wapuser1 and password wap.

Any ideas here??


----------



## cptraisin (Sep 14, 2007)

*I got it working for rogers!!*

I found another fellow canadian online who had it working for Rogers.
All you have to do is put in

APN: internet.com
Username: guest
Password: guest

and it works like a charm.

Duno what it is for Fido, but I switched to rogers anyway cause of the better data plans and the eventual support for iphone.

Hope this helps


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

cptraisin said:


> I found another fellow canadian online who had it working for Rogers.
> All you have to do is put in
> 
> APN: internet.com
> ...


*Sigh* ... Maybe per second billing isn't all that it's cracked up to be.

Still looking around, but there's no solution anywhere. Some FIDOians get it to work, a lot don't.


----------



## Harg (Aug 29, 2007)

interact said:


> *Sigh* ... Maybe per second billing isn't all that it's cracked up to be.
> 
> Still looking around, but there's no solution anywhere. Some FIDOians get it to work, a lot don't.


I am starting to think that way too. At least with rogers we will get voice mail indicators too. Hmmm I won't have to enter into a multi year contract with rogers will I?


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

Harg said:


> I am starting to think that way too. At least with rogers we will get voice mail indicators too. Hmmm I won't have to enter into a multi year contract with rogers will I?


everything with Rogers is on a multi-year contract. stupid rogers. tptptptp


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## cptraisin (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a month to month with rogers for my iphone. Works great

just waiting for them to unleash an iphone plan


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

cptraisin said:


> I have a month to month with rogers for my iphone. Works great
> 
> just waiting for them to unleash an iphone plan


iPhone plan? Ha!


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

*Could it be as simple as this?*

There is a thread on Hackintosh about some Fido users not being able to access Edge and 2 or 3 people report that a new Fido sim (and reset from Fido) fixes the problem.

Hope someone here can also confirm. I'll try this next week and report back.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

interact said:


> There is a thread on Hackintosh about some Fido users not being able to access Edge and 2 or 3 people report that a new Fido sim (and reset from Fido) fixes the problem.
> 
> Hope someone here can also confirm. I'll try this next week and report back.


Um, so the EDGE network starting working for me today and I have no idea why. I had previously tried restarting, reactivating, restoring, having Fido turn the service on and off and nothing fixed it. It's been 2 days and I haven't touched my settings. On my way home, I accidentally touched the weather and *boom* it updated without failing (or getting that "you're not subscribed to Edge" warning.)

Very strange. It's like Fido flipped a switch.


----------



## jhembach (May 20, 2005)

Just fyi for those on fido, I just set up my new iPhone with the following settings and it worked on the first try:

APN internet.fido.ca
User fido
Password fido


----------



## roadster (Sep 21, 2007)

*Fido EDGE working by inputting settings only....*

I tried the below settings, and after a few minutes, the iPhone EDGE was working on Fido.

APN internet.fido.ca
User fido
Password fido

I called Fido, and asked what the cost for the network connectivity was. They told me $12.00 for ONE MB, and $22.00 for the NEXT One MB. Expensive! They also told me that I had to sign up for this, but I didn't and have it anyway. Does that mean that I get if FREE?  Somehow I doubt that....

Cheers from West Van,

Glen


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

roadster said:


> I called Fido, and asked what the cost for the network connectivity was. They told me $12.00 for ONE MB, and $22.00 for the NEXT One MB. Expensive! They also told me that I had to sign up for this, but I didn't and have it anyway.


Be careful. If you don't have a plan, you might be getting billed per kb. If you can check your bill online, do that.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

mirkrim said:


> Be careful. If you don't have a plan, you might be getting billed per kb. If you can check your bill online, do that.


Absolutely get a plan. The iPhone is very internet hungry. You can very easily use 4mb - 5mb in one session with Google maps.

You can find out how much Edge you've used under:
Settings -> Usage

I believe you can reset this at the end of your billing cycle (call 611 to find out the date.)


----------



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi All,

I too had this problem of edge not working. Found out that even though Fido added the data package to my plan they had not taken the 'edge' block. Once they removed the block it all worked.

As an FYI, I was told by Fido that the wap.fido.ca APN only provides regular speed where as the internet.fido.ca APN is high-speed access. Not sure what that means.

Kind regards,
g


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wanted to add my own EDGE settings here... I too couldn't get a conn using WIFI, till I set the EDGE settings too --
-internet.com
-guest
-guest

Took about 3 minutes or so...but I'm surfing right now!

Cool!

Jim


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

For those iPhone users having trouble accessing edge. I find occasionaly my 'e' will dissappear. Simply fully turn off your phone, turn it back on... the 'e' always reappears. At least in my case.

I'm using the turbo sim hack though, in case that makes any difference!

Daniel


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

One more thing. I just went to like 5 or 6 websites via Safari using EDGE on a free WIFI conn....and I then went to Usage and saw that I've just had 2.2 MB sent to my iPhone.

IF I was paying for that, what would that have cost? that is, is there a way to figure out your costs based on MB sent?

Jim


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

JVRudnik,

Don't Use Safari on EDGE. You'll run though your data in 5 minutes and regret it.

Also, don't use the iPHone email App.

What I learned quickly after learning that 10mb lasts 10 seconds, and not willing to pay crazy data fees was to access my email from a mobile safari client.

Ie. right now I'm using godaddy to host my web site http://www.thetvaddict.com and I get all my email through their mobile client via safari.

It uses a tiny bit of data, and has made my iphone far more usefull in terms of getting, sending email.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Whoa....I just went to Rogers to see what kind of time I had "left" in my Pay-as-you-Go account...and those 2.2 MB cost me like $40!!!!

So....I do want to learn more about this "mobile client via Safari" thingy...what is it, how do I use it and what does it cost? I'm gonna google same, but having a real user make a comment is so much better, eh?

Jim "the $40 lighter in the wallet guy"


----------

